# How tall should my puppy be ?



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

How big should my puppy be at 6 months old? He looks fairly small to me but I'm unsure if this is because I see him everyday or he is just smaller than other dogs? He is 50cm to his withers! 

Thank you


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Vizsladadedwards said:


> How big should my puppy be at 6 months old? He looks fairly small to me but I'm unsure if this is because I see him everyday or he is just smaller than other dogs? He is 50cm to his withers!
> 
> Thank you


Did you see the parents?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He sounds fine fine to me. 
I didn't keep track of Finn's height, but the chair I am sitting on is 24"( 60cm) to the cushion top from the floor.
Finn's withers are just slightly above the cushion at 17 months old. At 6 months old he was probably about 19"(48cm).
Last fall at just under a year he was just short of being even with the cushion. He probably got his full adult height at about 10-11 months old.
Give your boy another 4 or 5 months and he'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Did you see the parents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Hello yeah I saw the parents they weren't overally big to be honest! I think the breeder measured the dad to he 60cm to his withers


----------



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

gunnr said:


> He sounds fine fine to me.
> I didn't keep track of Finn's height, but the chair I am sitting on is 24"( 60cm) to the cushion top from the floor.
> Finn's withers are just slightly above the cushion at 17 months old. At 6 months old he was probably about 19"(48cm).
> Last fall at just under a year he was just short of being even with the cushion. He probably got his full adult height at about 10-11 months old.
> Give your boy another 4 or 5 months and he'll probably be just fine.



Thank you for your reply! I was just worried he looked smaller than most other vizlas that we see on here/ Instagram. And I think seeing him everyday it's hard to notice him growing so much! He sounds like he was roughly the same as your Finn around 6 months!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn was a little guy as a puppy. He weighed just over 9lbs, 4kg, when I got him at 8 weeks old. I tracked his weight for the first 4-5 months, as he was always underweight for his age, but I didn't really pay to much attention to his height.
I know that at the year mark, he was just at 50-51lbs. (22.5-23 kg), and his height was right at 59-60cm, during his vet check. He won't get any taller, but he'll probably add another 2-3 kg, max, by the three year mark. He'll never be a heavy boy
Five months later, he's maybe, 24kg, and a hair, or rwo over 60cm. If he would stand still, we could get a more definitive measurement. 
At about the year mark,they seem to all "catch up".


----------



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Finn was a little guy as a puppy. He weighed just over 9lbs, 4kg, when I got him at 8 weeks old. I tracked his weight for the first 4-5 months, as he was always underweight for his age, but I didn't really pay to much attention to his height.
> I know that at the year mark, he was just at 50-51lbs. (22.5-23 kg), and his height was right at 59-60cm, during his vet check. He won't get any taller, but he'll probably add another 2-3 kg, max, by the three year mark. He'll never be a heavy boy
> Five months later, he's maybe, 24kg, and a hair, or rwo over 60cm. If he would stand still, we could get a more definitive measurement.
> At about the year mark,they seem to all "catch up".



Buddy is around 19kg at 6 months! Not sure if this is under weight or not? It's never been something I've noticed before but Buddy just looks small to me but people that haven't seen him for while say he has definitely grown perhaps he will have another spurt around 10 months! We weigh Buddy weekly but don't really know what ideal is for his age! Yeah waiting for him to catch up at some point!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Your boy is about the same Oscar was at his age (maybe a bit bigger). I'm not sure about the weight at 6 months because I did not write it down, but at 8 months Oscar was 23 kilos. Now Oscar weighs about 29 kilos and I measured him at around 65-67 cm at withers (I'm not really sure since he can't hold still and straight long enough to get an exact measurement). 

It is within standard to have a male Vizsla at 60-65 cm +/- 2.5 cm according to AKC. There are many Vizslas that are smaller or bigger than that and I do believe they are all just beautiful and perfect as long as they are healthy and happy. I wouldn't worry much about that unless you want to show the pup, or get your certificate for breeding. As long as he is healthy and happy, he is absolutely perfect!

PS: Oscar seems so small to me as well (not when he is taking over the couch, though😅), but when I see him alongside other Vizslas, he looks just fine.


----------



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Your boy is about the same Oscar was at his age (maybe a bit bigger). I'm not sure about the weight at 6 months because I did not write it down, but at 8 months Oscar was 23 kilos. Now Oscar weighs about 29 kilos and I measured him at around 65-67 cm at withers (I'm not really sure since he can't hold still and straight long enough to get an exact measurement).
> 
> It is within standard to have a male Vizsla at 60-65 cm +/- 2.5 cm according to AKC. There are many Vizslas that are smaller or bigger than that and I do believe they are all just beautiful and perfect as long as they are healthy and happy. I wouldn't worry much about that unless you want to show the pup, or get your certificate for breeding. As long as he is healthy and happy, he is absolutely perfect!
> 
> PS: Oscar seems so small to me as well (not when he is taking over the couch, though😅), but when I see him alongside other Vizslas, he looks just fine.


Sounds like buddy and Oscar are similar in weight then! No buddy doesn't stand still long enough either but roughly around 50cm to withers! That's very true as long as they are happy and healthy that's all that matters!! I'm not overally worried just looked small to me but like you said not when he's on the sofa 😂😂 we are yet to come across any others yet looking forward to when we do!!


----------



## unacat19 (Sep 3, 2020)

Vizsladadedwards said:


> How big should my puppy be at 6 months old? He looks fairly small to me but I'm unsure if this is because I see him everyday or he is just smaller than other dogs? He is 50cm to his withers!
> 
> Th
> 
> ...





Vizsladadedwards said:


> How big should my puppy be at 6 months old? He looks fairly small to me but I'm unsure if this is because I see him everyday or he is just smaller than other dogs? He is 50cm to his withers!
> 
> Thank you


My7 and half months old pup is 25 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds.


----------



## unacat19 (Sep 3, 2020)

unacat19 said:


> unacat19 said:
> 
> 
> > My 7 and half months old male pup is 25 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds.
> ...


----------

